# tengwar annatar tattoo



## simmonc5

i am thinking about getting a tattoo of a phrase in tengwar annatar, i'm looking to see if anyone could translate this phrase for me?  "Love is for the brave and the foolish" i would love it if someone could help or point me in right direction, thanks


----------



## Tillane

Can't help directly, but you might want to have a look here.


----------



## Pyan

Or you could try this utility:

:: online Tengwar Transcriber ::


----------



## simmonc5

thanks to you both. pyan i have the font on my computer if i copy and paste the code it transcribes will that be how it is suppposed to look? do you know of any good english to elvish dictionaries?


----------



## lazaira

simmonc5 said:


> i am thinking about getting a tattoo of a phrase in tengwar annatar, i'm looking to see if anyone could translate this phrase for me? "Love is for the brave and the foolish" i would love it if someone could help or point me in right direction, thanks


 
love is for the brave and the foolish
This is how it’s written in Tengwar Annatar J


----------

